# Submarine remains on google earth waves from fish destroyed



## Shawn M (Feb 10, 2018)

The scary part was the flags on the submarine had swastikas all over the hull and in it and flags on the deck of nazis when I saw it shoot my grade school just before the fish waves tossed rocks on it and looked like they netted the 4000 footer.


----------



## atm424 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmmmmmmm..........


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Note that this is an old, old story and a post from a person who I would think bares banning. Hysterical nonsense.


----------



## Notg2009 (Feb 6, 2016)

Nubster said:


>


 hahahahaha awesome


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

This thread hits on a all cylinders.....

I consider a lot of my thoughts and ruminations here “Fringe Science” but this is on a whole ‘nother level.


----------



## Shawn M (Feb 10, 2018)

Did you people know the drug smugglers then because what floated to the shore was drugs that came from the remains of it. You are right about drugs are really bad look at the wreck!


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

.... Wtf


----------

